# iPod integration



## bbloom51 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just traded my aging BMW 5 for an new 2007 Audi A6. i had found an iPod integration unit for the BMW that integrated the iPod controls with my radio controls. I am surprised to not find anything available for the Audi. First, is this the correct forum to ask this question? second, if it is, does anyone know of an iPod integration unit that integrates with my Audi radio and if such a thing exists does anyone have any experience with it? Thanks for your help.
Bob B.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: iPod integration (bbloom51)*

The short answer is that there is a kit, but it is a factory option only at this point.
The Audi Music Interface:
http://www.audicanada.ca/audi/....html
There are some other options available for vehicles ordered without the AMI.
Dension: http://www.dension.com/icelinkgateway500.php
I've read anecdotally that there are some issues with the solution (crashing, etc) but I'm sure others are happy with it. Read more here: http://navplus.us/
Kufatec sells OEM equipment, including the AMI, but I can't vouch for the company or the parts. Again, check the NavPlus site.
Personally, I am waiting for Audi to release a retrofit kit, but I fear they will never release the kit. Calls to Audi's Customer Care by me and others typically result in a statement that a retrofit will be available, but any delivery date promised has come and gone without delivery.








If you buy music online, make sure you turn on the CD-Text option within iTunes - you're still using the CD changer, but at least you get to see track names...








HTH.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: iPod integration (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_Dension: http://www.dension.com/icelinkgateway500.php
I've read anecdotally that there are some issues with the solution (crashing, etc) but I'm sure others are happy with it. Read more here: http://navplus.us

buy this and test for everyone. mmmkay thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rgenco (Jan 25, 2006)

I noted in the Audi Site that they say that the Audi Music Interface option includes the iPod cable. I didn't receive that cable with my 2007 S6...
Did anyone else get the cable included?
Rob


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: iPod integration (rgenco)*

Ask your salesperson. The parts guys sometimes keep them behind the counter. You know how things go missing when left in the car.
To my knowledge, you should get a free cable if your Audi has the I pod.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: iPod integration (rgenco)*

The Audi site I posted has the part numbers if you need 'em.


----------



## rgenco (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: iPod integration (GLI_Man)*

Thanks - but I went in on Friday afternoon and told my sales person that this was "left puit" of my car...He agreed and apologized and gave me the cable! That was simple! In fact, he even told the service guy to order me a free Ibis White touch up paint at the same time.
Finally Stevens Creek Audi seems to get the concept of customer service.
Rob


----------



## rgenco (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: iPod integration (rgenco)*

left "puit" = left "out"...geeez what an awful typist.


----------

